# Ferret lost...and then found



## Jekkarat005 (Jul 18, 2011)

At 8am I was enjoying a lie in, when my mum was suddenly yelling "the ferrets are gone". 
I think anyone who has lost a ferret can probably guess what I was feeling at this point, I only had time to put on a coat and jump into a pair of wellingtons. Thank god my mum had bothered to look because the terrier was barking more then usualSinging:. When I looked in their hutch fortunately one was still asleep, but I looked round all the area near the hutch and assessed that Fable had got past security.
Me and my sister (also woken for the mission) then managed to search the whole half a mile radius from my house, our garden, neighbors gardens, and round the fields. Whilst my mum meanwhile stood in the garden swinging round a mouse toy that made screaming mouse sounds. Ultimately the better option as upon hearing the toy Fable wriggled casual from her hiding place under the decking and my mum was able to get her. Overall an eventful morning, I managed to wake up early and get some exercise, and my mum picked up a ferret which she'd never done before due to not trusting me to have nip trained them.
Thank goodness for my ferret hating terrier and squeaky mouse toys.

Anyways It is now very clear that my garden needs more ferret proofing and that the hutch needs a better lock, hopeful I'll be able to get that sorted when my dad and his mad DIY skills get back from work.


----------



## FourFerrets (Oct 10, 2009)

Ooo Scary Stuff!!

Glad they were quickly found.


----------



## Jekkarat005 (Jul 18, 2011)

FourFerrets said:


> Ooo Scary Stuff!!
> 
> Glad they were quickly found.


Yeah, she was only missing for about 15mins (that I knew), think she just went for a kip under the decking. But she was filthy and cold, the joy of finding her only lasted seconds (soon replaced by the 'joy' of cleaning her), bless her.

I thought I'd found her at the top of next doors garden, coz I was calling her and suddenly I heard something. Then my cat came from under the hedge with a big meow, and I said "go away, I don't want you!!" .


----------



## shezzy (Mar 8, 2009)

oh god. Its terrifying when they go missing, I was in tears and even left my work early when Zeus went missing haha. Our neighbor found Zeus outside our flat being stalked by a cat. Thankgod our neighbor loves ferrets and wasn't annoyed when he nipped him (Zeus doesn't like strangers very much)

Well done to your mum for picking her up! lol


----------



## Jekkarat005 (Jul 18, 2011)

shezzy said:


> oh god. Its terrifying when they go missing, I was in tears and even left my work early when Zeus went missing haha. Our neighbor found Zeus outside our flat being stalked by a cat. Thankgod our neighbor loves ferrets and wasn't annoyed when he nipped him (Zeus doesn't like strangers very much)
> 
> Well done to your mum for picking her up! lol


Yeah, It's lucky the only cats near us are ours, and they're both afraid of the ferrets.
My mum needed to get to work not be looking for ferrets, so It's a good thing Fable appeared when she did. I don't know what I would have done if she hadn't turned up, most likely I would still be in the fields in my pajamas:smilewinkgrin:.


----------



## Ally88 (Aug 13, 2011)

The same thing happened with me, when I went out to check the ferrets before bed I musn't have closed it properly, when I went out the next morning one was asleep in his bed and the other five where missing!

I ended up running round the garden crying and calling their names, when they all appeared from under the shed, looking like they where confused about why I was so upset. I double check the locks every night now!

On the bright side I know the garden is ferret proof!


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Glad you found Fable.. But the way you told the story.. It didn't half make me chuckle..


----------



## Jekkarat005 (Jul 18, 2011)

momentofmadness said:


> Glad you found Fable.. But the way you told the story.. It didn't half make me chuckle..


Glad it made someone laugh, I'm laughing now though I certainly wasn't then.


----------



## Jekkarat005 (Jul 18, 2011)

Ally88 said:


> The same thing happened with me, when I went out to check the ferrets before bed I musn't have closed it properly, when I went out the next morning one was asleep in his bed and the other five where missing!
> 
> I ended up running round the garden crying and calling their names, when they all appeared from under the shed, looking like they where confused about why I was so upset. I double check the locks every night now!
> 
> On the bright side I know the garden is ferret proof!


Yeah my gardens mostly ferret proof, It's just here and there where the cats and dogs made gaps in the hedge. I can't imagine if I'd lost five!! Probably a lot scarier then just one.
I thought if they escaped they would go miles, not walk 10 meters and fall asleep, typical Fable though.


----------



## thaihoa (Sep 6, 2011)

Jekkarat005 said:


> Yeah, It's lucky the only cats near us are ours, and they're both afraid of the ferrets.
> My mum needed to get to work not be looking for ferrets, so It's a good thing Fable appeared when she did. I don't know what I would have done if she hadn't turned up, most likely I would still be in the fields in my pajamas:smilewinkgrin:.


Jekakarat, I'm wondering if you take care of many kinds of pets that you wrote in signature . You have all of them in a same room ? 
I have only 2 guinea pigs but they are not friendly after 4 months with us . they only come to me when i feed them, they run if i want to touch them


----------

